# 27,5cm Aeb-l gyuto



## Emskold (Jun 17, 2017)

So this is the second Chefknife that ive made. Its 275mm from the tip to back, 58mm height at the back, it weights 254 grams. The blade is in Aeb-l 63-64 hrc and the handle stabilised linden, muskox and black vulcanofiber. 
Hoppas you like it 

Heres a picture of my first grind session before hardening, i tryed to hammer my initials for my first time appell, it went ok i guess.






After the hardening i rounded the spinn and the back at the heel, all for that good feel When your holding a pinchgrip 



























Damn, it looks like a petty in my hands


----------



## valgard (Jun 17, 2017)

That came out really nice


----------



## TheCaptain (Jun 17, 2017)

Nope. REALLY nice. But sorry, that would feel like a sword in my small hands.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Jun 17, 2017)

Emskold said:


> Damn, it looks like a petty in my hands


is it some kind of trick or your hands ARE that big? 
Knife came out superbly good!


----------



## Emskold (Jun 17, 2017)

Thanks for your kind Words  

Haha yeah im Kinda big(1,95m) but i guess the picture is just a illusion. Look at the picture at the top, that shows the blade before hardening and on that picture im holding the blade straight in my hand.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 17, 2017)

Well done Sir Big Paw


----------



## Nemo (Jun 17, 2017)

Nice work.


----------



## JaVa (Jun 17, 2017)

Looks great.


----------



## RDalman (Jun 17, 2017)

This is a chunky guy for sure. Super annoying to have next to you while grinding as the floor moves with him :curse:

Jättefint!


----------



## cheflivengood (Jun 17, 2017)

RDalman said:


> This is a chunky guy for sure. Super annoying to have next to you while grinding as the floor moves with him :curse:
> 
> Jättefint!



hahaha. Knife looks awesome!


----------



## Emskold (Jun 17, 2017)

Haha thanks everyone, and sorry Robin


----------



## milkbaby (Jun 17, 2017)

That's really nice! :doublethumbsup:

It really does look tiny in the last pic though, wow!


----------



## Emskold (Jun 17, 2017)

milkbaby said:


> That's really nice! :doublethumbsup:
> 
> It really does look tiny in the last pic though, wow!



Guess i have to make my wife modeling the knives from now on, shes really ting  

Heres a comparison with my akifusa pm 240mm.


----------



## larrybard (Jun 17, 2017)

Impressive!


----------



## Emskold (Jun 18, 2017)

larrybard said:


> Impressive!



Thanks


----------



## camperman (Jun 18, 2017)

Excellent looking knife.


----------



## Rivera (Jun 19, 2017)

Looks great man!


----------



## Emskold (Jun 19, 2017)

Thanks guys


----------



## currenthill (Jun 20, 2017)

Really nice looking!


----------

